# Guide Officiel Aires de Services Camping-Car 2006



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This is now open for ordering on Amazon France, but is not expected to be available until 10-24 April, which strikes me as later than usual this year.
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/AS...80790/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_9_1/171-1178593-3165046

Dave


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

yes i sent a cheque to camping connections,wonderd why hadnt recieved my book yet  
Now i know thanks


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

*Continental Touring Info*

If you sign on to campingfrance.com you can buy it now, the new edition was published on 2nd March and I have my copy already. It cost me 8 euros plus 3 for the postage

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

Thanks! Duly ordered. Didn't spot availability but if you've got yours you're ahead of Amazon. I knew publication date was 2nd March and checked Amazon.Fr before and after it.

Welcome to MHF by the way!

Dave


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Guys

I know this probably sounds like a stupid question but remember we're still novices at this whole camping lark so go easy......Is this guide only available in French or is their an English version?

Thanks

Arizona


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's in French but a rusty school French would see you through no problem.

Dave


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave, will go ahead and order it. Children all started French lessons last week, they'll probably understand better than I by the time summer comes!!

regards

Arizona


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I ordered mine on the 2nd direct from the French website - got it on Friday - as I don't speak French [other than to order a large coffee] 8O 
I got myself a language translator from Argos to help me make sense of [most] of the wording & directions in the book but I intend to make a list of important words & their meaning & keep it inside the book . . .I wonder if I'd been better getting the CD of the aires ?


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

The postal charges on Amazon.fr seem to have shot up, so we have to wait longer and pay more? although they are offering a 5% discount!
Using amazon.fr is easy if you already have an account with amazon,uk; but I think I'll wait till we get there. - only 9 weeks and 3 days to go - but who's counting :twisted: 

8)


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave

I have got the 2005 one is there likely to have been many changes?

Lesley


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> .............I intend to make a list of important words & their meaning & keep it inside the book . . .I wonder if I'd been better getting the CD of the aires ?


We have both.
One isn't a copy of the other although most of the book will be on the CD and vice versa. This book is published annually (there's more than one book  ) and the CD details are copied from the website: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm which is kept up to date by the members and the disk updated every 2 months although you wouldn't buy every 2 months.

The big advantage of the CD is that if you are planning ahead you have access to the photos of the aires just as they are available on the website.
The book you can have in the navigator's hand as you look for the aire. They are not always easy to find and we've missed a few and had to go on to another..

If you have GPS or Autoroute you will find the lat and long on the disk very useful.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I have got the 2005 one is there likely to have been many changes? "

Lesley,

I've never counted, but rather reasoned that if in a given year I intend spending a fair number of nights on French aires, the modest price of the latest book is worth paying to have the confidence of up-to-date information.

When the new one arrives I'll put the 2005 one on MHF book auction and see if anyone can benefit.

Dave


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Ordered mine last week from the campingfrance.com site.
Hope to get it this week  .
I spoke (in french  ) with the people their, very helpful.

Got the details from Vic (vicdicdoc), so thanks again vic.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Continental Touring Info*



davidmahar said:


> If you sign on to campingfrance.com you can buy it now, the new edition was published on 2nd March and I have my copy already. It cost me 8 euros plus 3 for the postage
> 
> Dave


Whoa that threw me a bit. Went to campingfrance.com chose the english flag on the top left corner. Then went to look at the book and only the 2005 version was available.

You have to keep the site in French for the 2006 version to appear!

Serves me right for not trying to exercise my French and take the easy way out I guess!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hello Leigh,

when you click on order, the 2006 version appears.

Hope that helps. :wink:


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Twooks,

You might want to consider buying it online now rather than wait until you come over here, even if it costs a bit more. I bought mine from Super U in La Chat' a couple of weeks ago and there were masses of them on the shelf. Doing a bit of shopping there yesterday and noticed that they had all gone.

I remember that last year they didn't last long either.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

fdhadi said:


> Hello Leigh,
> 
> when you click on order, the 2006 version appears.
> 
> Hope that helps. :wink:


Cheers Frank! I managed to order it yesterday thanks with the help of a french speaking colleague that I sit next to at work. :lol: She heard me attempting to say the French out loud in the vain hope that it would make more sense  and came to investigate!

So all is well and I got a running translation as I ordered. 8) Till yesterday I didn't even know she spoke french!

Now I just need to wangle an invite to use her posh home in France that she has just finished renovating as a stopover point .. ha ha ha.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh Gawd......... I think I may have successfully ordered a copy........ ho hum......with the help of Alta Vista Bablefish to translate for me at the campingfrance site. :lol: 
I've got an account with Amazon UK but when I went to order through Amazon fr. somehow I ended up at a page asking me for a french address and telephone no?????? :roll: 
Yes, you guessed it........ I'm a technophobe housewife!!!!


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ,
Does anybody know the tele number of camping connections?i got there name out of a mag to get camping de aires guide, sent them a cheque over a mounth ago  .there wasnt a number,tried on net=o.alot people have got there guide except me :? .so like ring c hap up find out whats going on.thanx


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Is this the company advertising here?

*France Passion allows motorhomers to stay for 24 hours on around 3500 farms and vineyards across France for free. Membership for a year (from Easter to Easter) costs £18.50.

Camping Connections accepts orders by post, paid by cheque only to: Camping Connections, Chesil Lodge, West Bexington, Dorchester DT2 9DG. For details, call 01308 898132.*


----------



## 97324 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanx so much your a diamond  ,yes ringing them now.

ps just got that avon anti midge stuff deliverd 6 bottles,i opened the box,thought i try one press pump nothing come out,tried all 6 nothing just called the wife,she took one look and said" there all frozen solid" ,u have to wait till they thaw  .


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gillian

Do Camping Connections operate the France Passion scheme as well as supplying the Camping Car Infos book

Brian


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Brian

When I saw the question from 'lost' I simply put *Camping Connections* into www.uk.ask.com and among others it threw up:- 
http://www.motorcaravanmagazine.co.uk/content/news/news_84.htm
I simply cut and pasted the bit with the address/phone number I thought he would be interested in.

From the information it looks as though these people are agents for France Passion.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Guide Officiel des aires de services camping-cars*

Thanks Dave,
Just ordered mine from campingfrance.com just in case I miss the boat and they have sold out by the time I get to a French shop........going into Belgium first and then Germany and Eastern Europe then Austria before finally going through France.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gillian ( autostratus )

Thank you for your reply, most helpful.
I also found this site

http://www.france-passion.com/indexeng.php3?prov=

where you can join on line as well as reading some further information about the scheme. We are really impressed with the idea and have signed up, can't wait to visit some of the sites in July.

Regards

Brian ( Brisey )


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Campingfrance.com delivered my 2006 aires guide in 12 days.

I've put the 2005 one on MHF's auction.

Dave


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Mine arrived on the microwave at some point in the last week.

Not too sure of the actual date as all my post goes to my mams and she stockpiles it (on the microwave!) for me. I've not been to collect it yet but I am assured it is there with a whole pile of club magazines, bills and junk mail :lol:


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*camping-car cd*

I went to the CD site asked to pay by paypal after putting in my password all necessary fields were filled in for me, cost 15 euro or £10 dead easy


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Campingfrance.com delivered my 2006 aires guide in 12 days.
> 
> Dave


Gulp, after reading this thread last night, I immediately ordered online, was ridiculously pleased when I got the confirmatory email, but now will worry that it won't arrive by Sat 1st ( we depart on Sunday 8O )

Keep watching this space for a advert for a never opened guide


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure how much of an inconvenience it would be to travel minus one if you can't pick one up the other side in a supermarket, but my 2005 one is in the MHF auction. I could pull that and for £1.75 2nd class postage loan it to you.

You could try emailing campingfrance to explain/ ask.

Dave


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Dave, but in fact it won't really be a problem this time; we are taking the grandchildren so I expect we will be in EuroDisney's carpark for nearly half the time :? then we will probably stay on a 'proper' site to benefit from the leisure facilities.

I only ordered the guide off the website to check how much French I remembered from school :lol: 

Just to reminisce for a moment, we first went to France 3 years ago knowing nothing at all in those pre-MHF days. First night was spent on Cherbourg quayside, arriving late at night I spotted the other vans and thankfully joined them. As it was October half term all the sites I then came across were closed, with water running low and toilet cassette filling up panic was setting in when I spotted another van in what seemed to be a car park. This was my first introduction to aires, the English couple explained the procedures, the children played in the adjacent park, and metaphorically the sun suddenly came out, and I've not looked back since 8)


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Picked up my copy in France it is published in March.
There are quite a few changes in the new book so it is worth getting.


----------



## 96873 (Dec 4, 2005)

Just a very quick observation.

Dont throw away your old ones just yet.

I have noticed a few errors in the 2006 edition which I bought from a motorway service station on good friday.

As anyone who has had the book before will know it comes with a map. But I have noticed on two occasions( on the one trip) that the logo for aire was on the map yet the entry was missing from the book, however it was in the 2004 edition I have. STRANGE.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

These have now arrived, will be working our way through the pre-orders and hopefully anyone who ordered one should all receive one within next few days.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/33/products_id/107


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

I ordered this from Amazon in February. Today got an email saying that they won't be able to fulfill the order. I've looked on Campingcar.com and Outdoor Bits, but they are both out of stock awaiting new deliveries. What are my chances of getting one?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am awaiting an order being shipped over from France, its been on order 3 weeks now, but i finally got an indication from the publishers that the new stock should be here within a week


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent news, finally the aires guides have arrived, (Only 4 weeks late!!!!)

Any pre-orders for the second batch will be dispatched tmrw morning, and any one requiring these can now order one now and it will arrive before the weekend 

http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/33/products_id/107


----------

